# Looking for a gas stove and more...



## occidius (Apr 19, 2004)

Hello all,

I am new to this forum, and let me say from reading the posts for the past few hours that this is one of the most overdue forums I have ever seen. I am looking at buying a high quality stove that will last me for quite some time. I want one with four eyes and a grill. So far the only kind that I have looked at was a Viking. Also, is it better to get a cooktop and then purchase the oven component seperately? I'm trying to think about the placement of the hood as well, since it wouldn't be as aestheically pleasing if there was a giant hood over an island. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hi Occidus and welcome to Chef Talk. Try typing "stove" into the search engine on this board and you'll see several conversations on this same topic.

I have an older Viking range (30"). I love the cooktop, hate the oven. It's an older model- not dual fuel, just gas, a BEAR to clean. The cooktop is a breeze to clean.

My recommendation: be sure you hear from real-world users about the features that matter to you. If I'd known how awful this was to clean I'd never have bought it. I understand they now make a dual-fuel, self-cleaning model. I just wish they'd had those when I bought mine in 1996!

By the way, why not stop in the Welcome Forum and give us a bit of an introduction? We'd be happy to get acquainted.

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## occidius (Apr 19, 2004)

Good to know, thank you. I definitely will steer towards the dual fuel self cleaning.

Something I haven't seen addressed was the topic of refrigeration. Subzero's are nice, but them seem pretty pricey. The salesman I spoke to said they can keep food fresher longer, but is it all hype or even worth the extra few days on shelf life?


----------



## scottgreenwood (Oct 5, 2003)

Take a look at the Wolf dual fuel models. I love mine. The oven can take forever to heat, though, but it is an absolute marvel.

On refrigeration -- went from standard large GE Profile to a Subzero (half the capacity, twice the price - progress?). Produce in particular seems to last a bit longer, and greens stay crisper.


----------



## slotwis (Jun 8, 2004)

I am going to buy a range and need some strong feedback and opinions between the Wolf or the Viking. I would also like to hear from anyone who has an all gas open burner Viking or Wolf and what they think of that range. I bake a lot and do some small catering jobs out of my house. 

Thanks very much.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

While you're waiting for more replies, try using the search function on this board to locate earlier conversations on these two appliances. You'll read some interesting thoughts.


----------



## icars (Jun 3, 2004)

I would look at wolf. The other option is DCS. Their commerical ovens are very reasonable. Big bang for the buck. Viking ovens are generally smaller than others on the market. 

Good luck.


----------

